# I'm looking for a mobile groom in West Cornwall



## TomToo (23 July 2016)

We will be moving to West Cornwall in a few months time (about 3 miles to the south of Saint Ives). Can anyone suggest mobile grooms in the area. We will have to work away from time to time and need someone experienced to check on the horses. We have two well mannered 16hh geldings who live out with a field shelter, so easy to look after. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------

